# Metra/Install Bay's new "Fast Ring"



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

I just learned about this new product last night. Curious if anyone here has input on them. 










Silicone Speaker Baffle Kits
Enhance speaker performance with new foldable silicone speaker baffles, designed to improve the directional flow of sound by focusing it out of the door panel and into the cabin. The durable silicone material seals the speaker against the interior panel and adds waterproof protection that can withstand harsh environments and extend speaker lifespan. The included egg foam goes behind the speaker to improve sound performance by preventing sound bounce back.
Product Specifications:
● Foldable front ring guides sound into the vehicle cable
● Rear foldable ring fits different door depths and speaker heights, without the need for trimming
● Offers a better seal and improved sound performance
● Includes egg foam and 2 speaker baffles (retail 10-pack kits also available for 6.5” and 6x9” sizes)
● Packaged for retail display

Part Number and Title:
IBSBF65: 6.5” Kit with 2 Silicone Speaker Baffles 
IBSBF65-B for 10-pack retail kit / 20 baffles

IBSBF525: 5.25” Kit with 2 Silicone Speaker Baffles

IBSBF69 6X9” Kit with 2 Silicone Speaker Baffles 
IBSBF69-B for 10-pack retail kit / 20 baffles

2 Piece Speaker Baffle Kit 6.5 Inch - Pkg/Pair IBSBF65
New design silicone with egg wave foam
Foldable speaker baffle
No more trimming or cutting
Better sealing for better sound
Designed to improve the directional flow of sound waves and focus them into the cabin
Perfectly seals the speaker against the interior panel
Offers waterproof protection for the speakers
Foldable ring fits different depths
Patent pending
6.5 Inch
Pkg/Pair


The foam piece seems rubbish, but the rings seem fantastic. I can't find a price, nor a point of purchase for a consumer. As of right now, I'm pretty sure only a Metra dealer can get these. 

I've used foam Fast Rings once. (Mind you just the outer ring) I love the concept. Since then, I just use some CCF weather strip to replicate them. These seem to take it to the next level. 

Here's some borrowed images from the fellow who informed me of them.


----------



## Truthunter (Jun 15, 2015)

Interesting for sure - Looks like a neat solution. I'd try them out if they made them in 8" and didn't cost more than $20 for a set.


----------



## KVA.36 (Mar 26, 2019)

sonic electronix.com
Here is purchase info for online


----------



## karmajack (May 9, 2017)

Install Bay IBSBF65
2 Piece Speaker Baffle Kit 6.5 Inch - Pkg/Pair

If anyone gets em, report your thoughts here please.


----------



## KVA.36 (Mar 26, 2019)

Thank You for getting the link in there for me


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

A buddy of mine uses the pretty regularly, and he really likes them.


----------



## KVA.36 (Mar 26, 2019)

Excellent! I just placed my order for 2 sets. I will post my results after I have an opportunity to install and test


----------



## JMikeK (Jan 2, 2019)

I would like to pick some up too. Does anyone know of a reputable reseller?

Edit: Sonicelectronix customer service is basically non-existent. If your order goes through fine, they are a good value. If they send you the wrong product (easily provable by the order receipt), good luck getting them to respond to an email or pick up the phone. I am sure the same is true if there is damage to the product or any number of other issues that dealers should handle.


----------



## KVA.36 (Mar 26, 2019)

link previously posted by @karmajack


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I havent even seen them in person yet, but something tells me this isnt as ideal as foam. That said, seems like a lot of people do like them.


----------



## dobslob (Sep 19, 2011)

They work well, far better than some of the rings on the market, and not as well as some. I ran into an issue where they actually created noises in an install, but for the most part they are a good solution. We looked into getting them made last year with a partial cover for the motor for any leaks that a door may have but decided that they would be a challenge for us to bring to market.


----------



## papermaker (Nov 8, 2018)

I have the 6x9 set for my F150.......hopefully installing soon.


----------



## Mahapederdon (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm also very interested in these. I have 6.5s in a 5x7 location. I'm using 5x7 fast rings now but really want to try these. Anybody who has used these, it would be nice to hear some thoughts.


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

They didn't make these when I put the system in my truck back in 1996. I would have no use for these because of the way my door trim panel is made. But, I'm curious about the foam disc they include to use behind the speaker. It looks like it's made of the foam that would hold water. Doesn't seem like a great idea to me but what do I know.

Cascade did make those Deflex pads back in 1996 and I have a pair of those behind the speakers in my doors. Honestly, I don't remember if I thought them made a difference but they're still in there. I see they still make them so someone must be buying them. They are some type of polymer and don't hold water. Seems like a better idea for inside the door. Assuming they work of course. But again, what do I know.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

bluesman1 said:


> Cascade did make those Deflex pads back in 1996 and I have a pair of those behind the speakers in my doors. Honestly, I don't remember if I thought them made a difference but they're still in there. I see they still make them so someone must be buying them. They are some type of polymer and don't hold water. Seems like a better idea for inside the door. Assuming they work of course. But again, what do I know.


Chris Purdue (TooStubborn2Fail) tested a lot of different products and while he didn't have the Cascade Deflex PowerPads, he did test the Second Skin Speaker Tweakers which I believe are pretty similar. You can check the link below for a more extensive read, or check out the image for the A/B comparison between the with and without the Speaker Tweakers. 

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1839934732909746/permalink/2082048118698405/


----------



## bluesman1 (Mar 2, 2010)

rton20s said:


> Chris Purdue (TooStubborn2Fail) tested a lot of different products and while he didn't have the Cascade Deflex PowerPads, he did test the Second Skin Speaker Tweakers which I believe are pretty similar. You can check the link below for a more extensive read, or check out the image for the A/B comparison between the with and without the Speaker Tweakers.


So, basically they do nothing.  
Guess I don't have to worry about taking them out.


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

So are more people using these (or the NVX version) nowadays?

I use CCF but my speaker still sticks into the inner door cavity and puts it at risk of water contact. I was thinking about buying these so it protects from water damage but wanna hear if people had new vibration or other general issues pop up with it


----------



## Theslaking (Oct 8, 2013)

01LSi said:


> So are more people using these (or the NVX version) nowadays?


They are the same material.
I'm using these Metra versions now. I like them for water diversion. Can't speak on sound diversion as I didn't measure them.


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

I'm using the 6x9 versions. I really like them. In my case, my OEM baffles have a "rain guard" at the top (made out of hard plastic), which interferes with most non-slim aftermarket 6x9's. So I bought an extra set of the OEM baffles, cut off the rain guard and used these silicone things to create a new "silicone" rain guard. This allows me to use whatever 6x9's I want without that OEM rain guard interfering - worked out really well. Plus you get the fastring-like silicone "gasket" in the front to help guide the speaker sound into the car instead of into the door. Win/win, IMO. I did put the eggcrate foam thing behind the speaker (on top of some sound deadener) - no idea if it does anything, but can't imagine that it hurts anything either. You'd think that it would help "absorb" the speaker backwave and stop it from bouncing around inside the door? Not really sure though. I think the eggcrate form thing is made of CCF, so it shouldn't absorb water.


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

Doesn't seem like any negative consequences from what you guys are saying so I think I'll buy and apply them before winter strikes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## THX0849 (Sep 24, 2019)

Installed the NVX set into my car a couple months ago. Water protection was important as when i pulled my speaker out i could be water spots on them. O really like the fact it's a rubber/silicone gasket between the speaker basket and adapter so it's an air tight seal. The opening on the back might be small for really large magnet structures. Easy to cut if needed I'm sure although i didn't have to. I also used the foam egg crate pad. Looking through the door panel at night with a flashlight you can see the front ring sealing up to the door panel. Seems really good product especially for the price.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

Yeah, I did cut the bottom half of mine on the back side to give my 6x9's more room to "breathe" - otherwise, I was afraid it may reduce the bass output a little.... Left the top half so that falling water won't hit the speaker though - basically the same thing that the OEM baffle "rain guard" does.


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

jtrosky said:


> Yeah, I did cut the bottom half of mine on the back side to give my 6x9's more room to "breathe" - otherwise, I was afraid it may reduce the bass output a little.... Left the top half so that falling water won't hit the speaker though - basically the same thing that the OEM baffle "rain guard" does.


Yup this is what I'm trying to achieve, but wasn't sure if cutting the bottom half would make the top half floppy and sound bad though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtrosky (Jul 19, 2019)

01LSi said:


> Yup this is what I'm trying to achieve, but wasn't sure if cutting the bottom half would make the top half floppy and sound bad though
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've had mine installed for a while now and have not had any ill side-effects - and I run my 6x9's down pretty low (I think I have them high-passed at 48hz or something like that) - I overlap them with my small under-seat sub to help with the overall bass response. So you should be fine cutting them as needed.


----------

